# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] MM's Fake ID Backalley!

## Marauding Master

*I am taking requests. Feel free to make them. However I will make a new topic soon so keep your eyes out. This is a quick bump seeing as I'm going out.


Busy-O-Met**er*
• • •• • • • • • •
Not busy, same day delivery.
Slightly busy, delivery within 2 days.Swamped. Delivery within 3 days.N/A. Not available
*

MM's Fake ID Backalley
*You thought you made the perfect getaway, then the mail hits you. You've been frozen, locked in place and the only way to enjoy your scammed toon is if you melt it up with one of my hot fake ID cards. Naturally, to get them so steamy it's going to cost you a small contribution. But you've already spent $50 on the character by buying keys and PCT, why not a small bit more to make it truly yours? You're gonna make $250 profit anyway. Naturally, because I'm charging, it means I'm handling the request with utmost care and professionalism. 
 If you're interested in my services, then fill out the template below here or in a PM to me along with the price you're willing to pay and any other info. When I'm done, I'll give a preview and I'll release the full picture after payment.
* Template:*
 

```
First and last name:
Gender:
State:
City*:
Birthdate*:
```

* = Optional

 Please note that there is a slight risk factor involved in people who are over 18. I change their D.o.B. So far there have been 0 complaints but it's something to keep in mind.
*Prices:
* US Dollars: $25
Euros: €15,50
Accounts: 1 lv 70 minimum. EU or US. User/Pass/E-Mail/SQA minimum.
Other goods: Feel free to offer.
*Customer List
*
* Blacklist:
*Sadly, there are some people out there who try their absolute best to this service without paying. These people are kindly put here with Username + Email and their action.

[Username unknown] - [[email protected]] - [Asking questions about my service for ideas of it's own service without notifying me.]
[Traz] - [[email protected]] - [Traded account for service, then changed e-mail when my PC conviently crashed.]

----------


## CarlosJ

would be nice to see an example of what it actually looks like please, just so we know the quality it is. and you cant ask for money i dont think, only if the customer openly suggests payment.

----------


## Nemonik

Check your PM.

----------


## Marauding Master

> would be nice to see an example of what it actually looks like please, just so we know the quality it is. and you cant ask for money i dont think, only if the customer openly suggests payment.


No, just no +Rep unless the customer is satisfied after the service. I'd give an example but I'd need the customer's permission first.

----------


## CarlosJ

> No, just no +Rep unless the customer is satisfied after the service. I'd give an example but I'd need the customer's permission first.


sorry confused what you mean no, just no?
do you mean you dont mean you want money only rep? (because thats stil against the rules, you cant ask for rep either). sorry kind of confused what you mean otherwise.
cant you post one of the ids without the customers picture on it or something please? its just so know the quality that it is, thanks and good luck with it

----------


## Marauding Master

I meant that I won't trade for rep seeing as it's against the rules. Money, however, isn't. This isn't a signature service, this is illegal and I do think I deserve compensation for breaking the law in this way, even though I only ask for something small.

Anyway, here:


Obviously the final result is more detailed than that. But it's an example.

----------


## CarlosJ

> I meant that I won't trade for rep seeing as it's against the rules. Money, however, isn't. This isn't a signature service, this is illegal and I do think I deserve compensation for breaking the law in this way, even though I only ask for something small.
> 
> Anyway, here:
> 
> 
> Obviously the final result is more detailed than that. But it's an example.


ahh got you thats kool then, didnt know money trading was safe/allowed, sorry about that :Embarrassment: 
loll at cookie monster :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yannik

i'm sorry but i dont really think you should receive anything for doing this,
i meen any kid who had readed 1 faq how to use photoshop and has a membership
card of whatever can do just the same as you do.

It takes about 5minutes including copy pasting the photo.
Though the photo itself would be quite hard to find,
cutting and then making it a passfoto is not.

if you do get alot of +Rep for this then i would say gz on doing absolutely nothing
at all exept 10minutes of work.
(this is my opinion)

----------


## Aerolon

> i'm sorry but i dont really think you should receive anything for doing this,
> i meen any kid who had readed 1 faq how to use photoshop and has a membership
> card of whatever can do just the same as you do.
> 
> It takes about 5minutes including copy pasting the photo.
> Though the photo itself would be quite hard to find,
> cutting and then making it a passfoto is not.
> 
> if you do get alot of +Rep for this then i would say gz on doing absolutely nothing
> ...



this

I laugh that you try to charge

----------


## Marauding Master

Laughing is healthy for you. Now get out of my thread.

Thanks for the bump, though.

----------


## Flawz

Photo ID sent by Fax

Worked or not? We shall know soon, 24 hours according to some...

----------


## Flawz

The Photo ID worked and my account is unlocked. Great service ,thanks!

----------


## Jchunx

I honestly truthfully don't understand what this
would even be used for...
??

----------


## Piersd

> I honestly truthfully don't understand what this
> would even be used for...
> ??


read the first post... lawl

----------


## Heftydogg

I don't know what you guys are whining about. I'm not up to speed on all the MMOwned terms and rules, but if he can start a service for cash, then why not start one that would kind of support the hacking, rule-breaking, illegal theme that MMOwned represents?

And he even said he'd forward the cash payments he does get towards MMOwned, (which I don't really mind if he keeps it himself or does do this) but then you're still helping the #1 WoW hacking site on the web.

IMO, this service should be stickied, as a LOT of people have gotten their accounts closed due to ownership disputes, including myself.

Looking forward to a reply from my PM, MM.

----------


## oh_man

Hey hows it going, more of a new user here but I noticed you were making users ID's for World of Warcraft Locked accounts, I have a lot that I need done=D I can pay you with money via paypal, or rep or anything you'd like I have quite a bit that need done, please either contact me on here or better yet if you can my aim is -- kingpin14344. Thank you for your time  :Smile: 

First and last name: Vinny Biolsi
Gender: Male
State: Texas

This is just one that I need off the top of my head, thanks a lot please contact me  :Smile:

----------


## Marauding Master

I don't accept +Rep payment. It is against the rules. If you approve of my work, you may +Rep afterwards but I refuse to use it as currency. Cash or accounts only. I don't use AIM so you may add my MSN to discuss things over. PM works too. 

Sorry for the inactivity. Was busy with my account for a bit.

----------


## oh_man

I left you a message on msn hit me up when your back :Big Grin:

----------


## Marauding Master

Added other address. Anyway still accepting more requests. Updating first post soon.

----------


## BrightChild

i lolled. sexy service

----------


## Marauding Master

Mmmm... Thanks.

----------


## Mr. Herbert

i need ur asstiance

----------


## Mr. Herbert

First and last name: Cain Mosby
Gender:Male
State:New York
City*:Centereach
Birthdate*:8/13/82


I Live in US a btw

----------


## Verye

You, sir, are you a god among gods.

Many people have contacted me asking what to do when their account is locked, and each time I immediately direct them to your thread.

You should be getting more respect than you currently are for this service.

I recommend you ask a super mod/admin to move this thread from here to WoW General. More people will see it that way, and it belongs a bit better there, in my opinion.

In fact, I not only recommend it, I think you should actually do it ASAP. It'll help a lot of people.

----------


## Heftydogg

Aye this is a really great service. MM finished my ID a few days ago and I faxed it in Saturday, got an email today saying the Photo ID wasn't legible because the fax made it too dark so I'm trying again tomorrow. Will post back with more updates.

But the ID looks great. Don't want to show it because I know blizzard probably somewhat checks these forums, and I just don't want to give away any secure information. But he does a really good job.

----------


## Nysus

Blizzard doesnt call or anything right? I dont want to risk using my real phone number or address. Just want the account lol.

----------


## neo2008

e-mailing you now  :Smile:

----------


## Heftydogg

Update: Tried to fax it in with my buddy's crappy fax machine twice and got 2 illegible ID emails. Had my friend fax it from their work and havn't gotten an illegible ID email, but also havn't gotten an email at all =/ Kinda nervous whether it worked, or not, or what. Will call them tomorrow. Been 3 days.

----------


## neo2008

goto staples they have clear fax's.

----------


## Yeti

wat about the notary and all that?

----------


## devl026

i have a account thats locked but i got the full name and the adress and the gender is that enough information

----------


## x[JoJo]x

I just pm'ed you, i need the card for TWV

----------


## neo2008

> Update: Tried to fax it in with my buddy's crappy fax machine twice and got 2 illegible ID emails. Had my friend fax it from their work and havn't gotten an illegible ID email, but also havn't gotten an email at all =/ Kinda nervous whether it worked, or not, or what. Will call them tomorrow. Been 3 days.


any updates ?

----------


## Heftydogg

Called Blizz today because I hadn't gotten a reply in a week. They said if you don't get an email reply within 3 days to re-fax it. So instead of using a fax machine I think I'm going to download eFax Start Faxing by Email. eFax Plus Free Trial.
and fax it tonight through my email.

----------


## Marauding Master

I haven't heard of that issue before, Heftydogg. Extremely weird but please keep me updated. I'd like to know if one of my IDs doesn't make the cut.

As for this thread, I just came back from a lot of PC problems. Haven't been on much. I don't have Photoshop at the moment so everyone's on hold at the moment. Will keep you updated.

----------


## neo2008

> Called Blizz today because I hadn't gotten a reply in a week. They said if you don't get an email reply within 3 days to re-fax it. So instead of using a fax machine I think I'm going to download eFax Start Faxing by Email. eFax Plus Free Trial.
> and fax it tonight through my email.


good luck man! I hope this works for me as well

----------


## Marauding Master

I added a shiny friggin button to my signature. Let's see if it attracts customers.

----------


## Shinyshoes

> I added a shiny friggin button to my signature. Let's see if it attracts customers.


Hehe it has my name in it :P I directed a few in the shoutbawk to your thread maruading. Nice tag btw, very professional looking. I'm sure it will bring needed awareness to this awesome thread. People need to give the GFX forums its props! 

-shiny

----------


## Judas911

I really dont want to sound like a leecher but i only registered here to see the Lawyer's post and eventually found this.... i can't PM you because i need 10 rep... so i was wondering if their was some way i could contact you guys.

----------


## Onok

haha fake id's ....wow i didnt think it would go this far to get an account =P

----------


## neo2008

> Called Blizz today because I hadn't gotten a reply in a week. They said if you don't get an email reply within 3 days to re-fax it. So instead of using a fax machine I think I'm going to download eFax Start Faxing by Email. eFax Plus Free Trial.
> and fax it tonight through my email.


any more updates !

----------


## Heftydogg

Re-faxed it wednesday morning and no reply since then. It's been 3 days though and they say if no reply in 3 days then refax it, but i'm getting a little impatent so I'm just throwing it in an envelope and mailing it to them, the fax isn't working out. So it'll be a few days before they get it in CA, but I've spent like 2 weeks waiting for faxes so we'll see.

----------


## Marauding Master

> I really dont want to sound like a leecher but i only registered here to see the Lawyer's post and eventually found this.... i can't PM you because i need 10 rep... so i was wondering if their was some way i could contact you guys.



Did say you could contact me by MSN.

----------


## Traz

Ordered an fake ID Card.
Looks like an awesome service  :Smile:

----------


## Marauding Master

Added blacklist. I wouldn't trade with these people. I am currently not busy anymore so don't be afraid to order.

----------


## Mr. Herbert

Whjast ur msn again and wheres my damn id form 2 weeks ago rofl

----------


## Marauding Master

You added me before you posted this and you had nothing to offer. Don't get jumpy on me, please.

----------


## neo2008

I faxed my stuff on monday didn't hear for them. I faxed it again yesterday and i still haven't heard from them hopefully something happens  :Frown:

----------


## Nysus

Legit guy, I got my ID from him today and hopefully it worked.

----------


## Heftydogg

CONFIRMED!

Wow, so it only took me FOREVER to attempt faxes and then eventually just mail it in. But after mailing it exactly one week ago, I got an email last night resetting the password to the account I mailed the form in for.

Now off to buy new keys and a gamecard to xfer the character off the account and talked to a GM and they said they would re-lock it so psycho's don't try to screw me over again. THANKS SO MUCH MM <3

Great Service! Worth every cent.

----------


## Nero

"Other goods: Feel free to offer." 

do you take sister as payment?  :Wink:

----------


## goider

i actually really want to see the quality, i have made a frewe myself that worked perfectly, although i had trouble with a fake florida drivers liscence i made, if you eever get backlogged send me an order or two, me, photoshop, and my wacom tablet are waiting.

edit: you need to get yourself a tablet, some real ID's to scan, a quality scanner and a few other things, i just wanna see yours though :P

----------


## wowmule

sent you a PM. My situation is slightly different. hope u can help thanks

----------


## Marauding Master

> i actually really want to see the quality, i have made a frewe myself that worked perfectly, although i had trouble with a fake florida drivers liscence i made, if you eever get backlogged send me an order or two, me, photoshop, and my wacom tablet are waiting.
> 
> edit: you need to get yourself a tablet, some real ID's to scan, a quality scanner and a few other things, i just wanna see yours though :P


All I require is skill, something you apparently lack if you need those tools. I'm not offering any more services at the moment, thank you.

----------


## austass

Nice post, thanks

----------


## johm2

NO! Just as my account gets locked (It got locked 2-1/2 weeks ago and I found this post today) you stop taking requests! Anything I can give you to convince you to make me an ID?

----------


## Narudan

>_< Stop pushing this old thread



Just write a PM

----------


## Marauding Master

Last up before new topic.

----------


## StyledTrades

Hello !

I'm brand new to these forums, though, i've troll'd them for quite some time now.

I dug this up through Google [what's the chance, eh ?].

Find me here:

AIM: StyledTrades

or

MSN: marko196 at hotmail.com

--

PS: I'll try to PM you, but I read this thread before posting, and someone mentioned you need 10 Rep to PM.

I assume I have 0, I just joined.

----------


## Apartment Wolf

** NOT trying to sell you out or anything **

But this is american, for EU customers. 
Welcome to Fake Identification. On this site we have a fake id cards page with proof of age, student id, driving licence, national and work cards

Hope this helps
Yours Tox.  :Cool:

----------


## StyledTrades

I'm not looking to purchase VIA Paypal or Credit Card.

I was interested in initiating a gernous exchange with the service provider.

That site looks nice though.

----------


## StyledTrades

I realize i'm double posting, but i noticed another fault with that website:

'Can I pay for my fake id using a credit card? 

Answer : Unfortunately demand is extremely low for this service and the fraud implications are too high. As a result we do not accept this as a method of payment, only cash, cheques or postal orders are sufficient.'

They deliver the ID to you via Mail:

A] Most people only need it for their WoW Account Recovery.
B] You've spent hours crying to Technical Support about how much you want it back, yet it takes you 2-3+Weeks to get an ID in ? [Questionable]

I'm sure there's someone that will like it though.

Thanks for posting it :]

----------


## Randie

Maybe I think this thread should go in scam section. Of course it's graphics doing these but it's used for scamming. And also, you'd get more requests I believe.

----------


## sheepking

Sorry for that stupid question... but what this fake ID is used for?

Only some crappy Membership - Cards.... But why you need this crap?

----------


## Styled

-Still looking for you Service.

Please PM or contact me via the methods i posted earlier.

----------


## ShadowRanger23

awesome service, i hope ur exclusive to mmowned.com haha

----------


## johm2

> -Still looking for you Service.
> 
> Please PM or contact me via the methods i posted earlier.



gah... me too... this account has been locked for a while and now i want to play it!

----------


## Jezus

My AIM is RobertHarding91

Add me so we can discuss in more detail this service please.

----------

